# 1/35 spindrift and video.



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

And my Video of the custom lighting in action...


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Very realistic looking in that setting! I was waiting for little crew peeps to come walking through the door 

Cool looking light effect. Did you make it yourself?

Matt


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Looks great.Of course what would make it great is to put the Spindrift in a diorama setting with figures.Then it would really come alive.There are a lot of 1/35th scale military figures and a few resin civilians on the market.It would only be a matter of modifying those figures in order to make them become the crew of the Spindrift.:thumbsup:


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

i wish moebius would do a 1/35 spindrift


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks guys. This build features a scratch Built interior and Custom Figures in their seats(I'll post some pics). Love this ship. It looks different from every angle!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

That is very impressive Captain Han Solo.
I am now selling the 16" Spindrifts now.
Will have them up on the web page soon.
http://www.modelermagic.com/?cat=490

:wave:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

"LAND OF THE GIANTS" 1/35 Lunar Models Spindrift Build. The model is roughly 16" in length. Extensive scratch building and lighting was needed to brink this classic Irwin Allen Spaceship to life...Here's what I did, The interior is totally scratch built, Custom Figures represent the Passengers and Crew, Felt Carpeting in the cabin, The main hatch can be displayed open(with correct hatch detail), or closed, Forward part of the hull is removable to view the interior, use of warm LEDS inside the Cockpit and Cabin...NOT those white LEDS that were incorrect, SCALE lighting to make the model look real, Pulsating Engine intakes


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

1/35 "Land Of The Giants" Spindrift Diorama. This model features a completely scratch built interior, custom passengers and Crew, My own internal scale Lighting, Pulsating lights in the engine intakes, accurate colors and markings and a Diorama base to reflect the little peoples campsite during the first season, you can even see Mark Wilson's "Safety pin" climbing hook, in a composite to capture the feel of the Classic Irwin Allen TV show.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

John May said:


> That is very impressive Captain Han Solo.
> I am now selling the 16" Spindrifts now.
> Will have them up on the web page soon.
> http://www.modelermagic.com/?cat=490
> ...


John will you also offer the interior kit and the Spindrift
crew figure set from the classic Lunar Models series as well?

Fortress


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Captain Han Solo said:


>


Very nice job Captain Solo!!! Really like the small touches like
the moss on the Spindrift Hull really gives it a more authentic
touch, good for you sir and thanks for the post.

Really wish Moebius had faith in this subject, really bummed!


Fortress


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

John May said:


> That is very impressive Captain Han Solo.
> I am now selling the 16" Spindrifts now.
> Will have them up on the web page soon.
> http://www.modelermagic.com/?cat=490
> ...


I was wondering what happened with the re-release
of the lunar Models Land of the Giants kits? Are they
still going to be on sale again? Has there been a delay?

Would like to know the current status for 2014.

Fortress


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

VERY GOOD WORK! BRAVO! :thumbsup:

The cat wuz a nice touch too


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

fortress said:


> I was wondering what happened with the re-release
> of the lunar Models Land of the Giants kits? Are they
> still going to be on sale again? Has there been a delay?
> 
> ...


Hi Fortress
The kit is out but the interior kit is not yet ready.
My email address is [email protected]

Thanks
Chris


----------

